# T56 magnum



## Drbfa1 (Sep 21, 2016)

I've scoured the Internet and forums but no luck. I had my 2006 gto m12 in for a new clutch kit and Mechanic found a lot of play in the input shaft. He said my input put shaft bearing needs to be replaced but during teardown found shards of the input shaft I'm assuming. I've come to the conclusion that I should just get the t56 magnum but I can't figure out if that will bolt to the stock bellhousing? Please help!


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

Why not just have yours rebuilt? It would be cheaper and you don't have to worry about any conversions ect. You can have Tick Performance rebuild yours for $1,699 plus the cost of the replacement input shaft. They pay for shipping both ways as well.

I had mine rebuilt earlier this year with a blocker ring kit and it feels great, nice and tight. This is the kit that was installed: BS48 Corvette Synchro.Kit In addition i went with Tick billet 3/4 keys and springs.


----------

